# Steak and BJ day?   No, Lobster and BJ.



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 15, 2021)

For those of you who know, I hope you had a great steak and side  .  For those of you who don’t know, I’m sorry you missed out.     She decided she wanted lobster instead of steak.  Who am I to argue.     Smoked it for 45 mins at 225° then I cranked up the broiler on my MES30.
 They were amazing......So were the lobster tails!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks darn good. May have to give it a try.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 15, 2021)

looks fantastic!


----------

